# ICD-9 code for Latex IgE



## DawnTaddeo (Jul 28, 2011)

We have always used the ICD-9 code 989.82 for patients that have respiratory symptoms due to Latex allergy. I now have a patient who had lip, mouth & throat swelling from a rubber snorkel. We sent her for RAST IgE for Latex and attached the 989.82 code. Now I'm being told that Medicare considers this test not medically necessary for with this dx code. 

Does anyone have any other ideas on how to code this?

Dawn Taddeo


----------



## gconcienne (Feb 26, 2014)

*Gfc*

Try V15.07


----------

